# Dyed/ spun/ knitted- Morning Inspiration Photo shawl!!



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Here is the shawl I knit based on my early morning photograph from my previous post.

I had hand spun and dyed the blue and found it was perfect for this special project. The black was purchased and the center stripes are my recent fractal spin.

I love my shawl and I'm calling it "Give Thanks" as a reminder of some heavy storms of life which are now passed.

Thanks for your interest in my project,
I think I'll post this in the photo section of the forum too.
????Michelle


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Michelle, that is STUNNING!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Reba1 said:


> Michelle, that is STUNNING!


Thank you Reba!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. I love the color.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Incredible! Amazing job!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

My only word is ‘wow’.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

GrannyMo said:


> My only word is 'wow'.


Thank you Granny!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is lovely, Michelle, and it is nice that you have connected it with a theme.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Beautiful shawl. And I love your choice of colors.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Is there a pattern available for this?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Is there a pattern available for this?


Yes, it is called Cyrus by Megan Peters and is free on Ravelry.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful shawl! You are so talented! It really does reflect the color and feel of your photo. Love it!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Yes, it is called Cyrus by Megan Peters and is free on Ravelry.


And here's a link to the free pattern:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cyrus-2

I love this shawl!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I just really looked at the pattern and noticed something.

On the schematic, it says that each straight section on the cast-on edge should be six inches, but the measurement in centimeters and the gauge say it should be about 4 inches.

I just thought you might want to know, if you decide to make it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Michelle....that is just a beauty of a shawl and I love the inspiration you used. You have a very creative mind and really see the vision of how your work will come out. Just lovely.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Michelle....that is just a beauty of a shawl and I love the inspiration you used. You have a very creative mind and really see the vision of how your work will come out. Just lovely.


Thank you Cheryl.
It was really enjoyable to finally make something for me, and the entire project means a lot to me, as I love my nephew dearly.
I'm already using it, and I'm going to an annual spin-in in a few weeks and will be sure to wear it then too.
Thanks a bunch,
????Michelle


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That's beautiful


----------

